# Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?



## Nuphar_lutea (28. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

ich wollte die Tage mal mit der Spinnrute los auf Dorsch. Da ich in Kiel wohne, bietet sich die Förde ja regelrecht an, allerdings kenne ich keine geeigneten Stellen. Falkenstein am Leuchtturm war ich vor 3 Tagen, habe außer etlichen Seesternen nichts an den Haken bekommen.
Weiter nördlich Strande, Stohl usw. sind einige gute Stellen zum Spinnangeln. Allerdings sind diese Stellen sehr windanfällig.
Also meine Frage: 
Kennt jemand ein paar gute Stellen in der Kieler Förde, an denen man abends ein paar Dorsche erblinkern könnte???

Schonmal danke...

Patrick


----------



## magnus12 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

Moinsen!

Die einzige sichere Stelle auf gute Dorsche ü50 die ich kenne ist Düsternbrook. Richtig gelesen, Wathose an, Mauer heruntergeklettert und dann gehts los. Von der Seebadeanstalt nörlich bis zum Hafen. Du kommst jedoch nur bei Wasserständen unter "0" weit genug raus. Vorsicht vor der Rinne links von den beiden Gefahr-Zeichen. 
Als ich noch kein boot hatte, haben wir da schöne Dinger gefangen#6, im Herbst auch vor Sonnenuntergang. Werfen musst du allerdings können, Geflecht und dicke wobbler sind angesagt. Die letzten 30 m brauchst du gar nicht mehr zu fischen. 
Tagsüber kannst Du auch von der Anstalt, dem Fähranleger und dem Fähranleger Kitzeberg gut fangen, dann natürlich hart am Grund. Schwerer Snaps Fluo rot/gelb und grosse graue und braune Beifänger machen sich dabei gut.

Die Anstalt ist abgeschlossen/privat, also sei bitte nett zu den Leuten.:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

Mönckeberg mit den steil abfallenden Kanten ist eigentlich auch immer eine sichere Adresse...|rolleyes


----------



## prophet12 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

Satorikai...
Tiessenkai...
Fähranleger sind natürlich gute Stellen doch die würde ich wenn dann nur zum abend hin beangeln, denn offiziell darfst Du dort nicht angeln.
Seegartenbrücke habe ich auch schon einige Dorsche gefangen.


----------



## Kaljan (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

ich würde es auch mal sehr gerne auf dorsch versuchen an der nordsee.
ich wohne in wilhelmshaven , dass ist genau an der nordsee (am jadebusen)
doch ich beangel bis jetzt nur die binnengewäßer und haben keine ahnung von der nordsee was man da in meiner gegend so fangen kann bzw. wo man anfängt. 
wisst ihr vllt wo ?

MfG kaljan


----------



## Nuphar_lutea (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

Moin...|wavey:
Danke für die Tipps!
Hindenburgufer hätte ich nicht vermutet, werde ich aber die Tage mal ausprobieren. Kann dann ja mal berichten, was da gerade fischtechnisch los ist.


----------



## Nuphar_lutea (4. November 2007)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

So, war nun zweimal los. Ein Stück nördlich von Bülk, raus auf die Sandbank und Blinker/ (Hansen Pilgrim, rot/schwarz,18g) gen Horizont geworfen. Ergebnis war jeweils nur ein Dorsch von knapp über 40cm, sowie ein untermaßiger. Nicht sehr dolle, wenn man hinzufügt, dass insgesamt 4 Blinker im Kraut hängen geblieben sind, trotz 12er Fireline und Noknot...
Düsternbrook werde ich die Tage mal antesten, die Luftbilder von dort sehen jedenfalls vielversprechend aus. Hoffentlich mit weniger Hängern!
Noch jemand anderes Erfahrungen beim Spinnfischen auf Dorsche gesammelt??

Patrick


----------



## magnus12 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

Patrick,

wenn Du 18er Blinker ins Kraut setzt, nimmst Du es mit dem grundnahen Angeln vielleicht ein wenig zu ernst. Für einen dicken, nicht zu schnell geführten Wobbler  hüpft ein anständiger Dorsch auch mal 2-3 Meter nach oben.  
Beim Schleppen fische ich ausschließlich 1-4 Meter über Grund und fange massig Dorsche-voller Krebse.
Stell Dir einfach vor, Du angelst auf Hecht.

Viel Glück!

Frank


----------



## Franzdorsch (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

hallo,
ich wohne auch seit einiger zeit in kiel und wollte jetzt auch mal erfahrungen sammeln mit dem spinnfischen auf dorsch.
ich habe ein auto und kann von daher auch etwas aus kiel rausfahren, da ich mich ungerne in die förde stellen möchte. und wenn dann nicht direkt in der stadt. 
wie sieht es denn aus mit dem dorsch im sommer, beißt da auch was oder kann man das ganz vergessen? und wenn, wo könnte ich dann mal mein glück versuchen?

vielen dank und liebe grüße


----------



## Reverend Mefo (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

Moin,

Deine genannten Stellen sind eigentlich nicht schlecht ... nur fischen die im herbst deutlich besser, und dieses Jahr ist sowieso der Wurm drin mit Dorsch vom Ufer ... jedenfalls bei mir #h

Grundnah brauchst Du außer über richtig tiefem Wasser (Fähranleger etc) auch nicht unbedingt, bei 3m Tiefe steigen die auch gerne mal nach einem schnell geführten Mefoblinker. Aber wie gesagt, dieses Jahr funktioniert auch das nicht so richtig...


----------



## Shimanoxt (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

Moin jungs,
demnächst fahre ich nach Westerholz an die Flensburger Förde,da ich direkt an der Förde wohne wollte ich fragen ob da schon jemand vom Strand mit Snaps o.ä dorsche gefangen hat?
Lg Sven


----------



## Stulle (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

Kiel ist nich ganz meine ecke aber ich hab das eine mal in der nähe vom Denkmal brauchbar gefangen muste aber weit rausgehen. Snaps in orange/rot schwarz/rot oder schwarz/messeing wahren am besten


----------



## Schlammtaucher (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

Moin jungs,
demnächst fahre ich nach Westerholz an die Flensburger Förde,da ich direkt an der Förde wohne wollte ich fragen ob da schon jemand vom Strand mit Snaps o.ä dorsche gefangen hat?


Ja, hab ich. Wollte zwar eigentlich Mefos, aber läuft halt nicht immer wie geplant....

Waren zwar nicht besonders groß, aber maßig!

Ich würde von Westerholz (bei der kleinen Strandkneipe) Richtung osten fischen, also die Förde hinaus. Da kommt dann irgendwann eine Steilküste... Da würde ich es probieren. Kann aber sein das es dort ne Menge Stellnetze gibt, auch recht nah am Ufer....

Alternativ kannst du auch Haberniss probieren...Ist ja dann auch icht mehr weit...


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (18. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

Moin Moin, 
Und wo finde ich die " legalen " Stellen für die Kieler Förde ( auf Dorsch & Mefo ) ohne das ich nen Vereinsgewässer beangeln muss #d ... danke hab Bock auf Streetfishing in Kiel auf Dorsch und nur das dazu gefunden ...

Gruss Michi


----------



## Stulle (18. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*



50Fifty schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Und wo finde ich die " legalen " Stellen für die Kieler Förde ( auf Dorsch & Mefo ) ohne das ich nen Vereinsgewässer beangeln muss #d ... danke hab Bock auf Streetfishing in Kiel auf Dorsch und nur das dazu gefunden ...
> 
> Gruss Michi


Da gibt's vereine die fischerreirechte im Meer haben :O


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (19. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

Danke Stulle für die Super präziese  Antwort ! 
ich werd Euch ALLE Dorsche wegangeln .... :m
gruss Michi


----------



## Stulle (19. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*



50Fifty schrieb:


> Danke Stulle für die Super präziese  Antwort !
> ich werd Euch ALLE Dorsche wegangeln .... :m
> gruss Michi


Sorry ich hab ein ? Vergessen! Meines wissens nach brauch man an der Küste nur die Fischerei Abgabe des jeweiligen Landes. Nur an schutzzonen muss man sich halten.


----------



## sei (19. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

Es gibt ausgewiesene Schutzzonen, die beschildert sind; ansonsten kannst du so ziemlich überall in der Förde angeln! Derzeit sind hier sehr viele Heringsangler unterwegs!


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (19. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

Danke , meint Ihr es macht keinen Sinn dies WE.( 20.5.15)  mal auf Dorsch zu testen dort ? denke das die Heringe ja nicht die Dorsche abhalten zu fressen #h ich bin so heiss !!!  Danke


----------



## Baum1309 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

Hi,

generell kannt du am Sartorikai oder Thiessenkai mit Gummi auf Dorsch angeln. Wenn die Heringsangler aber dort sind, kannst das vergessen. Da stehst Schulter an Schulter und bist mehr dabei dein Vorfach zu entwirren. Hast du eine Watthose? Wenn ja fahr nach Heikendorf beim U-Bootdenkmal, da kannst ein paar Meter ins Wasser reinlaufen und dann wird es recht schnell tief. Kannst gut mit schweren Snaps auf Dorsch angeln und Mefos kannst du auch mal haben. 
Die Hörn wird auch voll sein mit Heringsangler.


----------



## Baum1309 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

Achja verpachtet ist der Bereich der Schwentinemündung und teilweise gibt es Schutzzonen in der Förde, diese sind aber ausgewiesen. An der Mündung des NOK darfst du nur am Thiessenkai an den Steinschüttungen angeln. Für den NOK braucht man ab der Holtenaubrücke eine Kanalkarte


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (19. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*

Danke Jungs ! noch mal ne Doofe Frage meint Ihr die Heringsangler stehen auch nachts an der Kai Mauer Schulter an Schulter ...? wollte nachts auf Dorsch deshalb frag ich !

@baum Danke das mit Heikendorf hört sich gut an ich wollte eh mein Belly Boot antesten wenn das Wetter mit macht  
kenne die Ecke nur grob vom Surfen und hoffe das der Wind jetzt mal mitspielt beim  angeln !! Danke noch mal


----------



## Baum1309 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsch mit der Spinnrute im Raum Kiel?*



50Fifty schrieb:


> Danke Jungs ! noch mal ne Doofe Frage meint Ihr die Heringsangler stehen auch nachts an der Kai Mauer Schulter an Schulter ...? wollte nachts auf Dorsch deshalb frag ich !
> 
> @baum Danke das mit Heikendorf hört sich gut an ich wollte eh mein Belly Boot antesten wenn das Wetter mit macht
> kenne die Ecke nur grob vom Surfen und hoffe das der Wind jetzt mal mitspielt beim angeln !! Danke noch mal


 

ne mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit ziehen die Heringsangler ab und die Grundangler kommen, kann am Sartorikai auch mal ganz voll werden, hatte ich im Januar das eine oder andere mal erlebt. 
In der Nacht von Sa auf Sonntag soll ordentlicher NO Wind von 6 BFt mit Böen bis 7 BFT sein, also bestes Brandungswetter was mich auch an die Küste zieht


----------

